# My next amp rack...



## don_chuwish (Oct 29, 2009)

... will be built by these guys. They know how to run some serious cable:

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-20025376-71.html

- D


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

good luck with that. perhaps you can get an earmark.


----------



## don_chuwish (Oct 29, 2009)

;-) bet that was some serious SPL inside that tunnel.


----------



## Abraham (Dec 8, 2010)

tell me there results to , i would also love to hire them .


----------



## 1blualti (Mar 1, 2009)

damn...


----------

